# Edd



## eddie_brunette (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi 

been on these forums for ages but never registered, well today I did!

love planes, music, planes and music and some motorsport


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Ed welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Ed.... Welcome to the forum.... lots of good people here.

I'm almost afraid to ask..... what's your music preference ?

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome, Edd

 Charles, now, now "Ours is not to wonder why...."


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 17, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hello Ed.... Welcome to the forum.... lots of good people here.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask..... what's your music preference ?
> 
> Charles



I'm playing in a band myself(bassit) called *...and winter*, and one of the heaviest bands in SA, but i'm involved with music since I was 5years old.

my fav music genre: classic and metal


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2007)

Hallo Eddie,
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.Stay with us for a long,long time and enjoy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Eddie.....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2007)

eddie_brunette said:


> I'm playing in a band myself(bassit) called *...and winter*, and one of the heaviest bands in SA, but i'm involved with music since I was 5years old.
> 
> my fav music genre: classic and metal




What a coincidence!! That's right up Ccheese's alley. He's a mosh pit metalhead. You should PM him.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Ed


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2007)

Matt, I just spit Pepsi through my nose!!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 17, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Matt, I just spit Pepsi through my nose!!!!



THAT A WAY MATT!!!!!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 18, 2007)

tx dudes!!!


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2007)

hey mate welcome!


----------



## grob (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the happy band


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 23, 2007)

tx dudes! by the way dont worry about me, dont watch rugby


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What a coincidence!! That's right up ccheese's alley. He's a mosh pit metalhead. You should PM him.



I really don't think so..... I'm a Glenn Miller fan..... strickly Big Band !
That's ok Edd..... we welcome you anyway. You're in good company.
Lot's of metalheads around here....

Charles (class of '49)


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 23, 2007)

tx charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 23, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I really don't think so..... I'm a Glenn Miller fan..... strickly Big Band !
> That's ok Edd..... we welcome you anyway. You're in good company.
> Lot's of metalheads around here....
> 
> Charles (class of '49)



Me for instance, but I also like blues, classic and.. Gelen Miller 

Welcome Ed


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Rockabilly RULES!!!


----------

